# Good books about composition, orchestration etc.



## Crimson (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi everybody, 

I was wondering if people here know any good books about composition, orchestration, or whatever is needed to be able to create a full orchestral piece using sample libraries and midi.

All suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Buckles (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.binarydesigns.com.au/bdstore/MW0001.html

Paul Gilreath's "The Guide to MIDI Orchestration". Its got orchestration techniques and all...but it also shows methods of implementing those techniques properly in a sequencer, and making things sound more realistic. It also goes through a few libraries, analysing what each can and cant do etc. 

I got it for Christmas last year...very very nice book.

-s


----------



## mderrico (Sep 7, 2005)

Sam Adler's "The Study of Orchestration" is a great book on how to orchestrate.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 7, 2005)

mderrico said:


> Sam Adler's "The Study of Orchestration" is a great book on how to orchestrate.



Amen to that. Try and pick up the accompanying cds too. It contains video files of playing techniques, plus there are audio references to what is being described in the book.


----------



## Maya (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi, 

Adlers "Study of orchestration" is a good one IMHO and for Jazz arrangement I can recommend "The complete arranger" by Sammy Nestico, which was extremely helpful for me. It comes with a CD too.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0006P4YCO/qid=1126174924/sr=8-1/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-1097409-5908055?v=glance&s=books&n=507846 (The Complete Arranger)
One orchestration teacher from my university also wrote a book and I liked it a lot. At the moment it is not available in english, but since he uses to teach in Miami too, I am sure it will be translated soon:

Ertugrul Sevsay: "Handbuch der Instrumentationspraxis"
http://www.wetellyou.de/Handbuch-der-Instrumentationspraxis-0_3761817266_1 (http://www.wetellyou.de/Handbuch-der-In ... 61817266_1)

Best, 

Maya


----------



## jorgen (Sep 8, 2005)

Since you're from finland, I would recommend studying Jean Sibelius orchestral scores. There is no such thing as studying the orchestral world and little by little making your own expressions. 

Mozart wrote some pretty wild stuff too  

-and all the other guys.


----------



## mm (Sep 8, 2005)

jorgen said:


> Since you're from finland, I would recommend studying Jean Sibelius orchestral scores. There is no such thing as studying the orchestral world and little by little making your own expressions.
> 
> Mozart wrote some pretty wild stuff too
> 
> -and all the other guys.



Add Debussy to this and you'll have quite some list of top scores to study...


----------



## Crimson (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies!

I will check out the books that you suggested. Studying other composer's works is a good idea. I'll try to get my hands on some scores if possible. Yeah, I like Sibelius's music although I haven't really had an opportunity to listen to much of his works. My father and one of my friends told me that one short piece I did reminded them of Sibelius's Finlandia :D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 20, 2005)

Whats the newest edition of Adlers book and CD's? And is there a new version rumored?


----------



## lux (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm a fan of the small and old edition of the Rimsky Korsakov orchestration book. 

Luca


----------



## Spirit57 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm in agreement with Buckles on this one..Especially because I got mine for 05' Christmas too 8) (The Guide to MIDI Orchestration)


----------



## Scott Rogers (Sep 20, 2005)

..........


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 21, 2005)

What in your view is the best book on music theory. I'm talking from the basics and up. I know sam adler is for orchestration, but i'm talking about learning notes, chords etc.


----------



## PaulR (Sep 21, 2005)

Christian Marcussen said:


> What in your view is the best book on music theory. I'm talking from the basics and up. I know sam adler is for orchestration, but i'm talking about learning notes, chords etc.



If it's from the basics Christian - maybe in Denmark they have practical and theory grades like here. That's a good start because you learn not just notes and chords - but also technique.

Jorgen is Danish - perhaps he can clarify. Have you listened to Jorgen's music - it's superbly well crafted writing. I would trust what he tells you.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah... maybe he would like a student  :D hehe

They do have classes like that here. But being able to study at home, when one has the time is also good


----------



## PaulR (Sep 21, 2005)

Christian Marcussen said:


> Yeah... maybe he would like a student  :D hehe
> 
> They do have classes like that here. But being able to study at home, when one has the time is also good



OK. Well bung Jorgen a PM and I'm sure he'll know what the situation for this type of thing in Denmark is.

Good luck with your studies.


----------



## Frank (Oct 12, 2005)

Try this: http://www.musique.umontreal.ca/personnel/Belkin/bk/index.html (http://www.musique.umontreal.ca/personn ... index.html)


----------

